# ملف Excell لعمل Time Schedule



## ahmed_2006 (27 يناير 2010)

ملف Excell لعمل Time Schedule

إخواني الأعزاء : إهداء لكل من لا يجيد التعامل مع البرامج الخاصة بإدارة المشروعات Excell sheet for drawing Gantt Chart....

الملف ... دعواتكم...


من هنا​


----------



## MouneerPMP (27 يناير 2010)

Good one , Thanks


----------



## وليد محمد علي نصار (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤمن أحمد (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس أحمد
راااائع
اكثر من رااائع


----------



## y2k_Sa2000 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fahadbiz (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وفعلا الابداع يكمن في البساطة


----------



## abosalah1 (30 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الملف


----------



## mustafasas (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف رائع


----------



## hhmdan (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## hfb117 (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## sheco_27 (3 فبراير 2010)

شكراً على المجهود.


----------



## أبو غوش (3 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك, وجعلك باب للعلم


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شريفالجمسى (4 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد.


----------



## managment (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قلم معماري (5 أبريل 2010)

ملف رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عماد محمود (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rahel (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك جزاككم الله كل خير


----------



## mezohazoma (25 سبتمبر 2011)

* جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد الجفري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## seeker (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتاز للdesk plan


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## Abu Laith (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااا..


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك​


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks for your effort..


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الفاضل


----------



## mezohazoma (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مزن محمود (20 نوفمبر 2011)

_*جزاكم الله الف خير
جااااااااااااااااااري التحميل​*_


----------



## معمر السمومي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ماز_ن (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*مجهود طيب وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## kana (14 ديسمبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## mostafa elshahat (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذ الموضيع الجميل:12:


----------



## حسن احمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## مهندس رواوص (1 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراس الحبال (2 يناير 2012)

فعلا جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

lملف فعلا رائع وفكرتة سهلة بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ahmed_2006 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله مثله ...

لكن يرجى الافادة في كيفية تطبيق الساعات العمل او calendar في اكسل


----------



## hishamrony (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل .. هل ممكن رفعه مرة ثانية ... لكم جزيل الشكر


----------

